# I need advice on what I should do:Horse or Car?



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

So me and my mom were going back and forth arguing about how expensive Dude is. We pay $205 for board each month, plus his shoes are $110 every 7-8 weeks and then a couple vet bills here and there. Dude is my life. I couldn't imagine life without him. I think i would be depressed and lost without him. And especially not knowing where he is or whats going on with him. If he were to get hurt I couldnt live with myself cause I would regret it. My mom said I should sell Dude so I can get money to buy a car. I really want a car. I'm 17 so i cannot afford a car, gas, insurance, horse board, horse shoes, and the vet. And leasing wouldn't get me any extra cash cause it would just be paying his board and shoes. I know most of you are going to say how could you get rid of your horse, but I also need a car as ill be on my own next June. What should I do? Thanks in advance. Be honest!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, this is a tough decision for you.  
If having a car may be better for you (financially & in general, since you'll be on your own) then I think you should maybe sell him? It's a hard choice to make. I'm trying to think of other alternatives, but my mind's in a blank right now, ehh. Think it through, & I know you'll make the right chice!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks so much. Ive had Dude for 6 years and hes my life, my inspiration, my everything. The thing is I told my mom i really wanted/needed a car so i can go see my horse. But i can only have one. Anymore advice?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

If the issue is finances right now, ie in 6 months to a year you could afford both just not now, why not find a suitable person to free lease him to. ie they don't pay you anything but pay for his board, feed and shoes instead. That way you will still own him and when you can afford to have him again you can.

We used to free lease a mare while we where in between horses for my sister. It was great for us because we had time to look for a horse for my sister but in the mean time she had a pony club mount that was decent enough. And the owner was sort of in a similar situation, she couldn't afford the mare at the time but didn't want to sell her so it was a great temporary solution for both of us! 

On our lease contract we payed for feed, shoes, (she was kept at our property so no board) and we also payed incase of emergency vet due to injury while in our care. But excluded was her worming, shots or vet for disease/injury due to no fault on our behalf ie something genetic or pre-exisiting.

Anyway, I hope it works out for you, there is something to consider...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i completely agree ^^^ free leasing him out means you still get to keep your horsey but for now someone else will take on the burden of paying for him. you can then have a clause where you allowed to go and see him and have a ride at times.

if you can get away with i wouldnt sell him. but if you have to you have to. how big is the town you live in? can you get to your horse by using public transport? can you find somewhere closer to keep your horse? i know a girl who put a letter in the mail box of everyone who had a house with a large amount of land. in the letter she said she was looking for somewhere to keep her horse and would be happy to financially compensate. someone called her back and said she could use their 20 acre paddock for $10 a week. lets face it, you can save yourself a bunch of money by not paying to have other people look after your horse. 

maybe you can come up with some other money saving idea  where theres a will theres a way


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i bought a horse... my dad ended up buying me a car for $1700... i dont regret it... i drove a crappy car w/ no a/c for several years... but you know... it's all about choices... you can get a pretty reliable used pick up for 1500....


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

I am editing my post after some thought.

My question is, "out on my own?" Does that mean graduating high school? So you have to get out of your parents house, or you are allowed to go? Do you have a job? or do you need a car to get a job? Can you start work now so that you have $$ for wheels next year? Your first car should not be a wonderful cool lookit me car. it needs to be safe and not suck up your wallet in fuel. You could always donate him/free lease him to a therapeutic riding center for four years and join the military - get some excellent job training, and then get your horse back after the four years is up. 
I would never blast someone for selling their horse. ( Unless it was because a SO didn't like the horse. Then feel my fury!) You have to do what is best for you AND the horse. Horses are expensive to maintain and it's getting worse minute by minute.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

DashAwayAll said:


> I am editing my post after some thought.
> 
> My question is, "out on my own?" Does that mean graduating high school? So you have to get out of your parents house, or you are allowed to go? Do you have a job? or do you need a car to get a job? Can you start work now so that you have $$ for wheels next year? Your first car should not be a wonderful cool lookit me car. it needs to be safe and not suck up your wallet in fuel. You could always donate him/free lease him to a therapeutic riding center for four years and join the military - get some excellent job training, and then get your horse back after the four years is up.
> I would never blast someone for selling their horse. ( Unless it was because a SO didn't like the horse. Then feel my fury!) You have to do what is best for you AND the horse. Horses are expensive to maintain and it's getting worse minute by minute.


"Out on my own" meaning this is my last year in high school and then I will be moving out. I dont get along with my family very well. I have a jib right now but im only working for like 5 hours a week right now...its rediculous. I need a car for school and my job and i wanted a car to go see my horse. See my mom pays for dudes board right now and i pay for vet and farrier and anything extra. But as of with in the next few months, i have to pay for anything that i may want or need. See the leasing thing i would love because most leasees cant come out everyday so i could still go see him and ride him. But leasing wouldnt save me any money just my mom. So i dont know what to do. 
Thanks for the helpful ideas everyone.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

wow your board is very reasonable! If you lease him out maybe your mom will put that money she is spending into savings for you to buy a car. (maybe not but you might want to sit down and discuss all the options with her) At your age I think having a horse is so good for you and he is "your life" I am afraid you might end up filling up your spare time with something not nearly as positive and healthy. (I don't know you but I have a 17 year old that rides at my barn and she even admits having a horse instead of a car keeps her out of trouble) Moving out at 18 and going on your own is going to be tough regardless, so good luck and make sure its what you really have to do. See if you can get another job with more hours. I worked 20-25 hours a week while in school and did just fine and I bet you can do. Save all you can and keep your eye out for a cheap car. 

Just some thoughts.
good luck


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

get a scooter...I have a Yamaha Vino 125...only cost $2500 and my gas bill is $5 a week...thats going about 100 miles a week commute  Full coverage insurance is only $250 a year on the scooter.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

See no my mom isnt going to put the money toward a car. I dont know. Dude has kept me out of so much trouble and peer pressure. But if i dont have him then i dont know. I will eventually need a car though instead of a scooter. But thanks for the idea. If i was going to spend $2500, i would want it to be on a car. 
So its either i can keep my horse or sell him and use the money and but a car. I dont even know how much dude would sell for...ill have to start a thread about that.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

what about getting another job with more hours? save for the next year until you graduate and then you can buy a car and work fulltime and maybe get a roommate and then half lease the horse and it will all work out. 

Also you may find selling him difficult, not sure what the market is like where you are but many places people are giving horses away unless they have particular talents, etc.

Hope it does work out for you, but keeping yourself out of trouble is more important for the next year to me than getting car, Just my opinion of course good luck


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

lovemyponies said:


> what about getting another job with more hours? save for the next year until you graduate and then you can buy a car and work fulltime and maybe get a roommate and then half lease the horse and it will all work out.
> 
> Also you may find selling him difficult, not sure what the market is like where you are but many places people are giving horses away unless they have particular talents, etc.
> 
> Hope it does work out for you, but keeping yourself out of trouble is more important for the next year to me than getting car, Just my opinion of course good luck


Im trying to find a new job but finding a job is also hard right now. I just really need to get a car soon as its hard for me to get anywhere. Im gonna try and just lease him out but I may end up having to sell him.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Life is all about choices.... OK, now that being said I want you to concider whether or not "getting along with family" is something you can work on. I know...from experience...that living on your own is STOOPID crazy expensive. So are horses! :wink: Can you burry the hatchet with your family and pitch in more and complain less to show your family...like it or not (you'll have to eat the dirt on this one) that you are a team player and your are trying to mature and be responcible and maybe, just maybe they (parents) will be more likely to help out??? I did this when I thought I knew everything and moved out 2 days after graduation. I had to eat some serious crow and crawl back home until I could gather the money to stand on my own 2 feet. My parents were happy to see me lose my attitude ( I still think I was right :lol: ) and work for something substancial. I just let the dumb stuff at home not matter and kept plowing forward.
2 jobs and a car that was made the same year I was born! :shock: It sucked living at home and I had to abide by the house rules..but I really found out that it was no different than working for someone...you have to obey rules and work too. *shrugs* Good Luck and I hope I hae helped a bit.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

good luck, I know its tough, with the economy the way it is and gas prices....


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks so much. I know for me I should have a car right now but living each day wondering about Dude would break my heart. I could always get another horse but it would never be the same. Dude has always kept me out of trouble. When my friends would go out and drink, id say nah and go ride. I had Dude through the hardest time in my life when my dad left me and if it wasnt fdor having him , i probably wouldnt be here today.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

So i put Dude online for sale or lease a few days ago and i got the greatest offer, now i just have to convince my mom. This 53-year-old guy wants to lease him and would pay shoes and board at this nice facility and he would trail ride him on the weekends with his daughters or wife and then during the week hes all mine to ride. Sound Fair?? So i would only have the annual vet bill unless it was something he caused. I really am liking the sound of it but he still has to come out and meet dude.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds good, but yes he should come out & see him first.  I hope it works out!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

please try to keep dude in your life, hope it works out with this guy. You are going to face a tough time if you have no horse, I know you know that, so do what you can to keep him.

keep us updated


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

UPDATE: Ok so im gonna call the guy tomorrow and discuss a lease with him and a time for him to come try Dude out. It sounds like a great opportunity for me at this time and i would still get to ride 2+ times a week. Has anyone ever leased a horse or leased out their horse? I need advice on what type of agreement to write up. Thanks in advance and I hope this works out.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Good luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> DashAwayAll said:
> 
> 
> > I am editing my post after some thought.
> ...


i know a lady who couldnt afford to keep her horse so she post a sign up looking for someone who was able to pay half the horses board, shoeing etc in return for riding. it was more like a shared lease. both got the benefits of having a horse but at half the price. maybe that could be a good option

oh yeah and when you lease a horse out the person who is leasing it pays for everything while they have them  i am leasing possum. i pay for absolutely everything. i look after her like she is my own. the owner doesnt even see her or ask after her. you can always to up an agreement for you both to sign if you are concerned about anything.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

First off I'm going to admit that I did not read everyones replies so if I repeat I'm sorry.

You are in a very tough spot there. I can sympathize though because several years ago I was in the very same spot. Only thing was I was leasing this horse that I considered mine b/c I did everything for & was a "large horse farm" horse so he didn't get any other riders but me. Between myself & my rents we dished out a lot of money. Well I needed a car & started a job to pay for my growing expenses & soon came to realize that it was just TOO much for a 16 yr old to be handling. I made the toughest decsion of my life. I gave up my lease and started to work more to get my car. I need a car for work so that was obviously my option. Thankfully I have plenty of horse friends that allowed me to come out & ride with them to get my "fix" of horses. Yep it was tough, hurt me a lot but I went to go visit the horse often. I would "clean" the stalls to ride him for even just a few hours. A month before I graduated high school I got a "phat" tax return back & fell into some extra money. I was also working 2 jobs & was getting ready to start a "decent" paying job once graduating. I went out & bought myself a horse of my own. I think you will make the right decision & if your decision is to get ride of Dude ~ in time you will be able to purchuse your own horse again. 

Another suggestion: Is there ways to "cut" back on some of his expenses. Go bare foot? Different black smith? I don't know. 

I wish you the best of luck in your decsions though.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Honestly, you need to get the car right now. Especially if you are going to be moving out. I really understand your situation, I really do. Is there anyway you can have someone else you trust keep him for you until you have your car and are able to start paying for Duke again? Maybe you could lease Duke out to someone you know at the barn where you board him. He would still be yours but you would have money coming in from him. I know that can be kinda sticky as to whom you would lease Duke out to but its something to think about.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow you guys are so supportive and give the best advice...I really appreciate it!! So i haven't talked to the guy yet but i think the lease will work out. I would still have to save for a car and wouldn't have money coming in but it also wouldn't be coming out of my mom's pocket. And i would still be able to ride him during the week. He sounds very nice and trustworthy but of course i will have papers signed and make sure that he and Dude match. I will let you all know what the final outsome is.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

So the lease fell through. The guy was supposed to come and ride him next week and he emailed me back saying that his wife had a fit. You would think that he would have asked her first before calling me but i guess not. So im afraid if i cant find someone else to lease Dude, i have no other option but to sell him.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok so i need opinions...I had a lady email me wanting to buy Dude in Iowa. Im in california. What do you think? She said she has a personal horse hauler. That would be along trip. And she never even tried him out but from his description and pics she wants him. Opinions?? please??!! How would it work out as in payments. She sends the money before or after she would recieve dude or half and half?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> Ok so i need opinions...I had a lady email me wanting to buy Dude in Iowa. Im in california. What do you think? She said she has a personal horse hauler. That would be along trip. And she never even tried him out but from his description and pics she wants him. Opinions?? please??!! How would it work out as in payments. She sends the money before or after she would recieve dude or half and half?? Thanks in advance!!



sounds a bit sketchy. id find out a lil more. i think its really hard to believe that no one wants to free lease your horse. look around. find a person who will free lease him in your area.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> Ok so i need opinions...I had a lady email me wanting to buy Dude in Iowa. Im in california. What do you think? She said she has a personal horse hauler. That would be along trip. And she never even tried him out but from his description and pics she wants him. Opinions?? please??!! How would it work out as in payments. She sends the money before or after she would recieve dude or half and half?? Thanks in advance!!


O my god, don't do it. My friend got caught up in a scam like this. Here's involved a horse trailer. Almost the same idea. The lady sent her a portion of the total trailer price then had a "personal" hauler come pick up the trailer & once she got it where she lived "hours" away she would send the rest of the payment. NO NO be warned and weary of people who are willing to do stuff like that. Please be careful ~ I'd hate to see anyone get scamed like my friend did. Thankfully her's wasn't a live animal. But I have heard of this happening before.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok so she emailed me again and she was all ok so who do i make the check out to? So i dont think its a scam now. Im just worried what will dude do going all the way to iowa and then being around someone who he doesnt even know. Will he act the same...calm and cute?!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I hope this doesnt sound to harsh...but im gonna say it anyway. If you have decided that you must move out of your parents home as soon as you graduate high school, then your life is about to get very expensive. Evidentally you are not going to college...so there will not be that many great jobs available to you. You will have apartment rent, elctricity, water, food, clothing, car insurance, gas and car maintanence to pay for sure. Its gonna be tough on you to pay all that. I dont think you will be able to afford that horse for a very, very long time. I think it would be better for both of you if you sell him.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

How do you know that im not going to college? I am just not a university. And yes im gonna go ahead and sell him. Thanks everyone. And its ok, it may sound harsh, but its reality. And most likely after high school i will be moving with my aunt and uncle.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Im really sorry if I hurt your feelings....i didnt mean to. I was just speaking from life experience. I made that choice after high school too. It was tough but you can make it if thats what you wanna do. I doubt you will be able to afford the horse too though. Im 31 years old and just recently got my first horse. Horses are wonderful, but expensive.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh by no means did you hurt my feelings. It ok...its just the hardest decision i will probably make. But like i stated before, its reality and sooner or later, rather i want to or not, i have to face it. I love dude and always will but i will be 18 in march and cant depend on my mom to be my chauffeur.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i still think it sounds sketchy


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, that's a really really tough decision that you have to make! Sounds like you're making a very practical and mature one, despite how difficult it's going to be. But when it comes down to it, if you move out you're definitely going to need a car! Some places don't even hire someone if they don't have one. If leasing doesn't work out selling sounds like your only other option.... but I would be very very leery of selling him to someone who doesn't come out and look at him themselves. Think about it, why in the world would YOU buy a horse just by looking at pictures? I've just heard of too many people getting scammed. When I was selling a horse someone tried that with me, even told me that they saw him at shows and just knew they wanted him. Absolutely refused to come out an meet me in person. So I refused to sell them the horse. Their english got worse and worse as the emails went on.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks up and over. I dont wanna have to do it but i have to face that in order for a good job and getting around, i need a car. I have talked to the lady more and she said she sent the check out today. So if she sends the check and it goes through then "Dude's sold". It was so sweet though. I was talking to her last night and shes said "oh you can come and see your baby anytime and just let me know and ill get the trip arranged and ill take care of paying for it. Your horse is going to a great home". So if she is for real, then i think dude will have a good home. All i can do is wait and see. Im going out to the barn tonight and gonna just spend time with dude.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gah! I hope you didn't sell him yet! It's REALLY hard, but it is possible to have both. I work four jobs. I pay my rent, board, shoes, utilities.Everything. I bought a Toyota with over 300 thousand miles on it.I take 15 credits and have a 3.8. It's possible. Just extremely hard. I had a horrible relationship with my parents, but unless they are abusive or something, I would stay there at least until you can get yourself some roomates and a decent job. Keep looking for free lease. I got a check written out to me for a service and it was a very similar scaam. 

Now that I reread your last post, I guess it's too late but maye you could talk to her and arange her to do the free lease since you think she is legit


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Pinto Pony said:


> If the issue is finances right now, ie in 6 months to a year you could afford both just not now, why not find a suitable person to free lease him to. ie they don't pay you anything but pay for his board, feed and shoes instead. That way you will still own him and when you can afford to have him again you can.
> 
> We used to free lease a mare while we where in between horses for my sister. It was great for us because we had time to look for a horse for my sister but in the mean time she had a pony club mount that was decent enough. And the owner was sort of in a similar situation, she couldn't afford the mare at the time but didn't want to sell her so it was a great temporary solution for both of us!
> 
> ...


I like this idea . Plus if you can get a job that you can take the bus too you can save up some money for a car. I save my tips for horse shows and I've got over $100.00 in just two months  I know that doesn't seem like much but on tips alone I don't think it's too shabby. I couldn't live without D, My car is in the shop at the moment and I pay people gas money to take me out to see him. Plus my dad rocks and will often pick me up to see him on weekends. I hope my car get's fixed though, I was lucky I got a hand-me-down car. Mom has three of them and gave me one lol.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Realistically speaking I would go for the car. Horses now a days are not the ideal source of transport specially if you are moving from State to State or in-fact from City to City.

Generally now a days Horses are kept as a passion to riding or because of the love towards them, however on the other hand Car is a necessity to life, at-least now a days it is a must.

As per your situation I would definitely would go with the car.

Hope this helps 

Regards


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

Are you planning on going to college? Do you have any plans for when you graduate? Or are you going to start working right away? My advice to you is if you're not planning on college would be to lease him out and maybe join the military? Air force is pretty good. Lease him out for at least a year to get your training done, then you can bring him wherever you are. I know that the stables here on post are really nice and are not at all expensive. Plus the military will pay for your college too and it will allow you to get alot of good experience.

But if military is a nono then you have 3 options; option 1, keep your boy and take the bus everywhere. Option 2 is sell him, or option 3 is lease him out until you get on your feet. Starting out is hard when you're doing it on your own. I moved out of my parents house 6 days after graduation. I didn't have a horse or anything, just a cat and a dog. But I had to take the bus everywhere until I saved up enough for my first truck. My first truck was an 89 ford that had major body damage, I bought it for $600. If you save up to buy a car straight out then the main thing you'll have to worry about is insurance every month. I'm 24 now and have a honda civic 2 door, insurance is $90 a month for it. Do you know where you'll be living yet? Because you have to figure in rent, utilities, and food too. It's scary moving out on your own but when you look back and realize that you made it through some hard times you'll feel so proud of yourself. If you do keep him and not lease him out ask the BO if maybe you can work at the barn once a week to take off some of the price? That's what I do. Saturday evenings, 2 hours. $80 a month. Or maybe ask if you can work a couple days a week for the feed and do a lease like thing with them? So anytime they want to use him they can?

It's a shame that these days we can't ride out horses everywhere anymore, I'd prefer that to cars any day. Except for long road trips, I get bored on those.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Horse!

You can always find a car, but how often do you find a friend?


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

What people have donw out here is leased there horses out for cost of board and they split the other half/half on shoes, and vet. That will take some of the burden off....Or see if there is a trainer that might need a lesson horse to see if you can work something out with him/her. 

Moving out on your own might be pricey so see if there are others you can hook up with to make it a little cheaper. Or look for a room for rent, or a place where you can work off your board or housing. You can always ride a bike or take a bus untill you get a car depending on the distance of where your horse is kept. And if you have friends with a car and your horse isn't too far you might be able to work something out with them where you help pay for gas, inexchange for a ride. If you keep asking around I'm sure you'll find someone out there to help you out. A friend of mine needed a place to stay that wasn't "home" so I was able to put her horse in my parents backyard, and we let her stay with my bf and I rent free till she had a chance to get her feet on the ground. She now has gotten a good paying job, she moved her horse to a boarding facility and pays us rent. Good luck!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't let them take him until the check clears.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sorry you have to sell Dude. But it'll be hard to have a job to pay for him and go to college and spend time with him. Especially without a car. You can always hope he goes to a good home and they'll let you go ride him still.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I still don't understand why you can't lease him out. Even if it doesn't actually put any money in your pocket, it will still free up your time so you can get a job and save up until you can take him back. That way you don't have to worry about the people selling him to someone else or you losing track of him. There's got to be a barn near you that could use a lesson horse.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

The logical answer is to get a car.

But what you should do depends on how you feel.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, now that is what I call a hard desicion! $205 is still very expensive, but by me the board is $1000 a month! Have you thought of half-owning? It's similar to leasing, but the other person would own the horse as much as you do, you would each have an equal amount of time riding him. The other person would pay exactly half of any costs that you need for the horse. Then again, in your situation it sounds like a car might be a good desicion.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Fortunately my parents didn't make me choose...but...I ended up having to leave my horse at home during college because I didn't have a truck to haul him. You probably need a car to go to work/school and haul him around for things that he needs.:? Can you lease him to a friend for a few years while you get financially stable?


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I forgot to add SCOOTER! I used one all through college. You can get them as cheap as $1000 for the road-legal ones that can go 55 mph. My gas costs were about $5 a week...granted I drove about 100 miles a week...more than the average scooter-er. My annual...ANNUAL...insurance...FULL COVERAGE...was $300!!! SCOOTERS ARE AWESOME!

Can you tell I like my scooter?

I hitched a ride with a friend when it was to cold or to rainy to ride it. Which with a leather jacket and helmet was rare.

My husband commutes on it now to work. We were totally unaffected by the ridiculous gas prices last summer.


----------

